# What's on your Superbowl menu?  Looking for inspiration...



## Redflea (Feb 5, 2011)

Having some friends over to watch the ads, er, I mean game tomorrow, and we're working on our menu.  

Curious what you guys are planning...thinking I could get some inspiration.   

In our case, our friends are bringing some interesting beers, snacks/appetizers, and we're doing main course and dessert.  

So far main the course candidates include one or more of the following: 

 - Ribs (obvious crowd pleaser)
 - Pork loin (three or four pieces, two sage rubbed, other two ?) 
 - Beer can chicken (never done one before - easy first-timer?) 
 - Bacon cheeseburgers (for the traditionalist, w/thick applewood smoked bacon, aged cheddar) 
 - Gyros (homemade BBQ Gyros meat) 

The main limitation is that I have one grill (Spirit 310), so whatever I do will have to be done together or in sequence.   And I want to be able to spend time w/friends, so don't want to do something that is too labor intensive...

Dessert will be an amazing chocolate cheesecake pie that my son makes, and maybe also a key lime pie as well (another of his specialties).  Plus my mom dropped off some cool wafer thin crispy pecan/maple/oatmeal cookies that crumble up great over ice cream. 

What's on your menu?  Love to hear some other ideas.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ribs
ABT's
Wings
Fatties
Lots of Horderves
Quesadillas
Cheese Platter
Salami Platter
Cheeseburger Soup & Chili at 1/2 time

I'm cooking for about 40 at the firehouse


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 5, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Ribs
> ABT's
> Wings
> Fatties
> ...



Wow .... I may have to check out our local firehouse and see if they have a "Nick" cookin there!     All sounds great Nick.


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm going OLD SCHOOL: Velveeta and Ro*tel dip with Tostito Scoops, Li'l Smokies cooked in grape jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce, Dean's French Onion Dip, and Chinese chicken wings. 
I'll also both smoke and grill some bratwursts with a few wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't disclose what I'm cooking as it would be seen as attempting to curry favor with the Frozen Few judges.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Feb 5, 2011)

Just bought 4.5 pounds of jalapenos to make ABTs to take to a SB party.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 5, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Ribs
> ABT's
> Wings
> Fatties
> ...



Decided to skip cooking and am posting this from a library in some small town we stopped in.  Should be there in a couple of days...please hold all leftovers for us.  

I have to admit that I'm not aware what Fatties and ABT's are...can someone eddicate me? 



			
				3 Olives said:
			
		

> I'm going OLD SCHOOL: Velveeta and Ro*tel dip with Tostito Scoops, Li'l Smokies cooked in grape jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce, Dean's French Onion Dip, and Chinese chicken wings.
> I'll also both smoke and grill some bratwursts with a few wrapped in bacon.



Wow...I can feel my arteries clogging appreciatively just from reading that.  All I can say is that you had me at Li'l Smokies...   ;-)

We've had a serious partial change in direction...plans are now: 

 - Various dark beers and snacks/hors d'oeuvres from friends
 - Baby back ribs
 - Chicken Tangine (family favorite Moroccan dish) with cous cous
 - Blueberry crisp over vanilla ice cream

I'm really looking forward to the beers, frankly, one of my buddies is a beer genius and always finds amazing stuff.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 5, 2011)

pulled pork sliders with slaw. chili. mini burritos. sausages mexican rice and beans. Kind of pot luck style.


----------



## john pen (Feb 5, 2011)

Im bringing ABT's to pass at our firehall and my wife is making jalapeno deviled eggs...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 6, 2011)

RedFlea, 

Since they take the longest, you can cook the ribs ahead of time and keep them warm in foil while you do the other meats. You don't want the loin and chicken to sit for too long after cooking. You can slap the ribs back on to firm up just before you serve em.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

I did my ribs yesterday. 3 hours smoke, 40 minutes foil then uncovered until they cooled down. Wrapped back up in foil and into the fridge. Tonight I'll put them under the broiler with sauce to re-heat and set the "glaze", works every time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 6, 2011)

Beef Ribs, JB style (I hope not), chicken wings, not sure how yet, maybe marinate in Italian Dressing and Knox's Yummy chicken and I bought a shrimp platter.  Hope I can complete this cook........ugh


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Beef Ribs, JB style (I hope not), chicken wings, not sure how yet, maybe marinate in Italian Dressing and Knox's Yummy chicken and I bought a shrimp platter.  Hope I can complete this cook........ugh




Keep your head off the grill this time!


----------



## Redflea (Feb 6, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> RedFlea,
> 
> Since they take the longest, you can cook the ribs ahead of time and keep them warm in foil while you do the other meats. You don't want the loin and chicken to sit for too long after cooking. You can slap the ribs back on to firm up just before you serve em.



Thanks...based on your's an Nick's comments I'm going to start the ribs first and finish them when we're ready to eat.  

Finally figured out what ABTs are and am going to do some of them as well just for fun...


----------



## Redflea (Feb 6, 2011)

Along those lines...anyone have a favorite recipe for ABT filling?

I found this...

Ingredients:

Handful of jalapenos
Brick of cream cheese at room temperature
1/2 cup of your favorite cheese grated (I am using a habanero cheedar)
Couple tb of chopped pepperoni (some leftover pulled pork or little smokies will work also).
TB of garlic powder
TB of onion powder
Salt and pepper
Bacon


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

I keep mine simple. Pulled pork, whipped cream cheese, raisins and some honey.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 6, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I keep mine simple. Pulled pork, whipped cream cheese, raisins and some honey.



Thanks...that sounds much simpler/better.  

Based on what I have, I'm going to put some pineapple in mine, along w/some small slices of andouille sausage...I also have some queso, so I'm going to do 1/2 with cream cheese, 1/2 w/queso, and compare.  

Having fun!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 6, 2011)

Milwaukee style beer-simmered brats with slices of cheddar cheese. I guess you can tell who we are rooting for.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 6, 2011)

Progress is good...

ABT prep...left column cream cheese, right column queso.  That's thinly silced andouille sausage that goes on after the cheese, before the pineapple. 












Ready for the grill: 






Current progress, ribs and ABTs:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 6, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I keep mine simple. Pulled pork, whipped cream cheese, raisins and some honey.



Did you really just admit that you put fucking RAISINS in your ABTs?  You just hit another level of gayness!!!  You should just buy a Foreman Grill and call it a day.  RAISINS?  Do you wear a TuTu when you're making your Raisin ABTs too?? FAG!  I bet you got that recipe from Puff.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 7, 2011)

It was great!  

Packers won.

ABTs were perfect.

Ribs were fall off the bone tender.

Chicken Tangine was a hit.

I've learned so much from you guys...thanks!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":31c68ekq]I keep mine simple. Pulled pork, whipped cream cheese, raisins and some honey.



Did you really just admit that you put fucking RAISINS in your ABTs?  You just hit another level of gayness!!!  You should just buy a Foreman Grill and call it a day.  RAISINS?  Do you wear a TuTu when you're making your Raisin ABTs too?? FAG!  I bet you got that recipe from Puff.[/quote:31c68ekq]

Yup, raisins. And I happen to like my Foreman Grill, it does wonders! Tu Tu no, tights maybe!


----------



## Redflea (Feb 7, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2rhzyvvx][quote="Nick Prochilo":2rhzyvvx]I keep mine simple. Pulled pork, whipped cream cheese, raisins and some honey.



Did you really just admit that you put fucking RAISINS in your ABTs?  You just hit another level of gayness!!!  You should just buy a Foreman Grill and call it a day.  RAISINS?  Do you wear a TuTu when you're making your Raisin ABTs too?? FAG!  I bet you got that recipe from Puff.[/quote:2rhzyvvx]

Yup, raisins. And I happen to like my Foreman Grill, it does wonders! Tu Tu no, tights maybe![/quote:2rhzyvvx]

You guys should get a room...


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 7, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> It was great!
> 
> Packers won.
> 
> ...



It all looked good! If you ever decide to go with an ABT rack go with the Williams Sonoma rack and corer. The holes in their racks are a little larger than other racks I've bought.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2011)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> Redflea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skip those racks, just one more thing you have to wash!


----------



## Redflea (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah...so far the "warming rack" on my grill was perfect for this purpose.  I'm going to work on a second level for grilling (some long bolts holding up a smaller grill) for when I'm doing greater amounts of food.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> Yeah...so far the "warming rack" on my grill was perfect for this purpose.  I'm going to work on a second level for grilling (some long bolts holding up a smaller grill) for when I'm doing greater amounts of food.


You can cook these indirect on the grill also


----------

